# Atalanta, preso Mæhle per 10 mln



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2020)

Come riportano diversi media è fatta per il passaggio del terzino offensivo del Genk - Joakim Mæhl - all'Atalanta. I bergamaschi verseranno 10 mln di euro alle casse dei belgi per il danese.


----------



## Albijol (22 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riportano diversi media è fatta per il passaggio del terzino offensivo del Genk - Joakim Mæhl - all'Atalanta. I bergamaschi verseranno 10 mln di euro alle casse dei belgi per il danese.



Quando capisci che l'Atalanta ha un budget maggiore del nostro


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quando capisci che l'Atalanta ha un budget maggiore del nostro



La stessa identica cosa che ho pensato io quando ho letto il titolo del topic in home page, prima ancora di aprirlo. Per questo sono si grato a giocatori, allenatore e dirigenti per quanto stiamo facendo, e tanto anche, ma assolutamente non alla proprietà, che davvero non vuole fare il minimo sforzo sul piano sportivo, per il Milan, né immette la minima risorsa extra(e sappiamo che i modi per farlo ci sono eccome) che per noi sarebbe un’oasi nel deserto.


----------



## Djerry (22 Dicembre 2020)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quando capisci che l'Atalanta ha un budget maggiore del nostro



Passare il girone Champions vale non a caso 9.5 milioni, presto risolto l'arcano.
A cui si aggiunge l'uscita imminente a bilancio del Papu.

Vincere il girone di Europa League vale 1.5 milioni.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Passare il girone Champions vale non a caso 9.5 milioni, presto risolto l'arcano.
> A cui si aggiunge l'uscita imminente a bilancio del Papu.
> 
> Vincere il girone di Europa League vale 1.5 milioni.



Per l'Atalanta il passaggio del turno ha pesato 19 milioni, il 25% dell'intero fatturato di un anno. Lo leggevo ieri.

Aggiungi anche Castagne, preso per una manciata di castagne proprio, e rivenduto la scorsa estate per 24 milioni, e Diallo, ragazzo della primavera ceduto allo United per 21 milioni.

L'Atalanta la scorsa estate ha incassato 65 milioni dalle cessioni ragazzi. Come al solito si cerca di distorcere la realtà per vedere quello che si vuol vedere.


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riportano diversi media è fatta per il passaggio del terzino offensivo del Genk - Joakim Mæhl - all'Atalanta. I bergamaschi verseranno 10 mln di euro alle casse dei belgi per il danese.



E' un bel esterno, molto veloce e potente. Un bel colpo dell'Atalanta, come al solito bravissima in queste cose.
10 milioni sono un furto per un nazionale della Danimarca ancora molto giovane.

I dubbi che ci sono su di lui sono sul piano difensivo, ma dovrà giocare da quinto per cui contano relativamente.

Maehle è un giocatore molto conosciuto, uno dei terzini emergenti del calcio europeo. A me ricorda Lichtsteiner come tipologia di esterno.


----------



## Lambro (22 Dicembre 2020)

Bè noi abbiam preso Hauge per 5, ad esempio, non siamo poi così messi male e soprattutto come detto già da altri i passaggi di Champions incidono pesantemente , assieme alle cessioni eccellenti, sulla possibilità d'acquisto dell'Atalanta.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riportano diversi media è fatta per il passaggio del terzino offensivo del Genk - Joakim Mæhl - all'Atalanta. I bergamaschi verseranno 10 mln di euro alle casse dei belgi per il danese.



Lo immaginavo che l'atalanta sarebbe intervenuta nel ruolo.

Se c'è un qualcosa che all'atalanta oggi manca è la fisicità e il dominio che aveva in area avversaria coi quinti.
Troppo spesso li ho visti giocare nel ruolo con elementi leggerini che non consentono le solite giocate e il dominio in area.


Il quinto che crossa con l'altro quinto che riempie l'area è il marchio di fabbrica del gasp.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Giocare a 5 da indubbi vantaggi se si e sempre in controllo, il problema è quando i due esterni non riescono a rientrare, poi son cavoli perché i diffensori si trovano sempre uno contro uno e dietro un buco di 40 m.

Infatti per dare più equilibrio spesso gioca Pessina.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La stessa identica cosa che ho pensato io quando ho letto il titolo del topic in home page, prima ancora di aprirlo. Per questo sono si grato a giocatori, allenatore e dirigenti per quanto stiamo facendo, e tento anche, ma assolutamente non alla proprietà, che davvero non vuole fare il minimo sforzo sul piano sportivo, per il Milan, né immette la minima risorsa extra(e sappiamo che i modi per farlo ci sono eccome) che per noi sarebbe un’oasi nel deserto.



oh ma c'hai la fissa proprio con sta storia...

scusa è... ma cosa c'è che non capisci del fatto che noi abbiamo -200 e l'atalanta ha zero a bilancio?
l'atalanta sarebbe quella società che fa sacrifici? magari ha una rosa che costa la metà della nostra, magari non ha un portiere che prende 7 ma che prende 1. non lo so sparo cifre ma sono sicuro di non allontanarmi troppo.
mi fa schifo anche a me il nostro proprietario ma di società che spendono oltre al possibile non ce ne sono molte. da noi ladri e inter.

iniziamo ad arrivare davanti a sti cessi che abbiamo il doppio delle loro risorse poi vediamo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> oh ma c'hai la fissa proprio con sta storia...
> 
> scusa è... ma cosa c'è che non capisci del fatto che noi abbiamo -200 e l'atalanta ha zero a bilancio?
> l'atalanta sarebbe quella società che fa sacrifici? magari ha una rosa che costa la metà della nostra, magari non ha un portiere che prende 7 ma che prende 1. non lo so sparo cifre ma sono sicuro di non allontanarmi troppo.
> ...



Ci siamo già davanti.

Comunque appunto, Rube e Sfinter, le uniche grandi oltre a noi. Dovremmo farlo anche noi ma Rabbi Singer non vuole farlo. Mi fa arrabbiare perché se immettesse risorse extra nei modi che sappiamo tutti lo blinderemmo davvero l’arrivo tra le prime quattro, e potremmo sul serio puntare al titolo con due o tre innesti di livello (potremmo già farlo, se utopicamente non ci si rompessero i titolari, i due o tre innesti di livello servirebbero appunto ad avere una rosa più lunga e alternative all’altezza dei titolari, i quali sono già molto forti).

Ma vabbè, se per disgrazia non dovessimo centrare la CL la responsabilità sarebbe tutta loro (detto che non credo che ci sia più del 10% di possibilità di finire fuori dalle prime quattro anche quest’anno).


----------



## Davidoff (22 Dicembre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> oh ma c'hai la fissa proprio con sta storia...
> 
> scusa è... ma cosa c'è che non capisci del fatto che noi abbiamo -200 e l'atalanta ha zero a bilancio?
> l'atalanta sarebbe quella società che fa sacrifici? magari ha una rosa che costa la metà della nostra, magari non ha un portiere che prende 7 ma che prende 1. non lo so sparo cifre ma sono sicuro di non allontanarmi troppo.
> ...



L'Atalanta può permettersi di tenere i suoi giocatori pagandoli due spicci, per noi visto il nostro blasone è più difficile, proprio per questo quei 60-70 milioni in più che potrebbero essere legalmente immessi da Elliott ci farebbero fare un salto siderale. L'Inter ha un budget superiore al nostro proprio perché ogni anno la proprietà ha sponsorizzato, altrimenti col cavolo che prendevano Lukaku, Hakimi e co.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta può permettersi di tenere i suoi giocatori pagandoli due spicci, per noi visto il nostro blasone è più difficile, proprio per questo quei 60-70 milioni in più che potrebbero essere legalmente immessi da Elliott ci farebbero fare un salto siderale. L'Inter ha un budget superiore al nostro proprio perché ogni anno la proprietà ha sponsorizzato, altrimenti col cavolo che prendevano Lukaku, Hakimi e co.



Su quello ha influito molto la CL, anche noi dopo due qualificazioni CL di fila non dovremmo avere problemi a investire 70 milioni su un giocatore. Anche perché i costi della rosa li abbiamo già tagliati molto e al netto del Covid il club aveva rilasciato una dichiarazione dove diceva che erano molto migliorati (il -200 è dovuto al Covid, anche l’Inda ha fatto un rosso di quasi 150 milioni).

Però le sponsorizzazioni servirebbero eccome, per assicurarsi al 100% l’arrivo tra le prime quattro e prevenire catastrofi.

Con le sponsorizzazioni nel limite del 30% del fatturato (limite fissato dalla UEFA, dove noi abbiamo zero euro immessi) questa squadra la renderesti una squadra da 90 punti anche prima di tornare in CL, ma non l’hanno voluto fare quindi vedremo ora cosa riusciremo a fare a Gennaio per coprire le falle.

In ogni caso se gli infortuni ci daranno una tregua per me minimo tra le prime quattro ci torniamo, quello che non apprezzo di questa proprietà è la filosofia, nel senso che se anche tornassimo tra le prime quattro loro non avrebbero fatto la loro parte per assicurarsi ciò, loro fanno davvero il minimo indispensabile per tenere il club a galla con gli aumenti di capitale, ma sul piano sportivo Maldini davvero fa le nozze manco coi fichi secchi, ma con le gallette.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> L'Atalanta può permettersi di tenere i suoi giocatori pagandoli due spicci, per noi visto il nostro blasone è più difficile, proprio per questo quei 60-70 milioni in più che potrebbero essere legalmente immessi da Elliott ci farebbero fare un salto siderale. L'Inter ha un budget superiore al nostro proprio perché ogni anno la proprietà ha sponsorizzato, altrimenti col cavolo che prendevano Lukaku, Hakimi e co.



lo so e ne ho già parlato dell'inter.
però lamentarsi perchè l'atalanta spende 10M per me è ridicolo.
siamo la 3a forza economica del campionato. tutto il resto per me sono chiacchiere, il blasone non c'entra niente anzi può solo aiutare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riportano diversi media è fatta per il passaggio del terzino offensivo del Genk - Joakim Mæhl - all'Atalanta. I bergamaschi verseranno 10 mln di euro alle casse dei belgi per il danese.


E' un buon giocatore questo ragazzo danese. L'Atalanta lavora bene, poi guarda a questi campionati dove ancora si possono fare affari a prezzi contenuti. Se avessimo ceduto Conti, poteva essere un nome adatto anche al Milan. 
In Belgio prenderei De Ketelaere, Raskin e Vranckx tanto per fare tre nomi.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riportano diversi media è fatta per il passaggio del terzino offensivo del Genk - Joakim Mæhl - all'Atalanta. I bergamaschi verseranno 10 mln di euro alle casse dei belgi per il danese.



Non conosco pensavo fosse un giovane a caso della Juventus


----------



## enigmistic02 (28 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riportano diversi media è fatta per il passaggio del terzino offensivo del Genk - Joakim Mæhl - all'Atalanta. I bergamaschi verseranno 10 mln di euro alle casse dei belgi per il danese.



Giocatore che ho sponsorizzato in un paio di topic quest'estate, come alternativo ai vari Emerson Royal e via dicendo. Per me farà benissimo.


----------

